# Gas Costs vs Fishing Trip



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Quick survey:

Has the increase in gas cost affected you fishing?

Are you fishing more? Less?

Are you driving shorter distances to fish?

Are you using community fisheries more?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I have fished more this year than any year I can remember. The main difference for me is that I rarely go alone now. Defraying the fuel costs between 2 or 3 people softens the hit.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Living in SoCal for the summer, I thought that I would be deep-sea fishing every other weekend. But add on both the price of gas to get to the docks, plus the added fuel surcharge fees the boats charge in addition to their high rates, I have only made one trip so far with one more planned in August. 

I did go to the high sierras with my little bro last week and landed some nice goldens, and we are headed to Mammoth for some more fishing fun in two weeks.

I have learned to live out my fishing addiction through proxy, via the fishing reports on-line. I cannot wait to get back to Utah County the end of August and have so many great lakes within an hour!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Less but longer camping trips this year, to much to haul that monster rig around for just a regular weekend. I like threshershark have fished more this year than ever and had split expenses seems to take the sting out of it.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm fishing out of my float tube this year. Last year I fished exclusively out of my boat, mostly by myself. I had almost forgotten how much I like to fish out of a float tube. I think I'll sell the boat.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

no trips at all this year, only lower, lowest provo river for me  
maybe in the fall.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

In order:

No

More

No

No

Gas mileage, baby!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Gas would have to be Eight bucks before I would give up fishing, I can't imagine not fishing, the problem I have is there isn't enough time in the day to fish!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Gas prices have affected me. Can't go near the places I would like. I find myself fishing closer to home a lot more. I haven't been fishing as much, but not all of that has to do with gas prices. Cuttings costs sure helps, but it's still ridiculous.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Right there with you AFD... just can't afford to go to some of the places I love... and its a **** shame. Tonight though... NIGHT FISHING!!! GUARANTEED!!! No plans until tomorrow, wife deciding to stay home (foot still hurting) and I'm a free fisherman. Hopefully I have tales of wild exploits and huge fish to accompany them when I finally drag my sopping wet carcass back to town tomorrow.... YIPPEEEEEEE!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

I'd even say giddy, Riley. Like this guy:

*OOO* 

Or this guy:

-/O\- 

(Just kidding...I know you hate that blue guy.)

Knock'em dead!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if it has been more the gas costs rising or just being busy. Every saturday I have been stuck being Tarzan in the Utah County parades. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'd even say giddy, Riley. Like this guy:
> 
> ...


You are correct sir!!! Giddy is exactly it. Right now, I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof... can't wait to get off work, run home, get my gear all organized and head out. Where I'm going to be at, I may even get a wild hair and try to go night fish Strawberry for some cutts after wearing out a section of DF. Any suggestions on where to go that I won't have to make a mile long cast to get past the weedbeds?? I'm thinking something on the west shoreline... I don't want to go as far as Soldier Creek if I can avoid it. I just came into a little money so I have plenty for gas until next payday.


----------



## Tongue33 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quick survey:

Has the increase in gas cost affected you fishing?

*No I drive natural gas*

Are you fishing more? Less?

*It's been a couple years so more.*

Are you driving shorter distances to fish?

*No*

Are you using community fisheries more?

*When I am in the daily fishin mindset... It is always anywhere and everywhere..*


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm definitely fishing less. No 300m round-trips this year so far. I need to stop thinking about the $$ it takes to get somewhere and back. From Orem, my farthest trip this year has only gotten me to Yuba. 

I've also been busy with my twins' Eagle projects. Try doing two of those at once, especially when the boys are a week away from turning 18. But that's over with now, and no one got hurt/still on speaking terms with everyone. Have a Yellowstone trip planned in two weeks.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Still fish the same.
Only difference is my diesel stays home and I take wifeys car. 
Truck only goes out to places in need of truck. So the offset results are about the same.


----------

